# Reutilizar componentes de una fuente de poder de una PC



## julio_carrasco (Mar 4, 2008)

hola grupo, creo que el titulo ya está bastante descriptivo. 

Mi antiguo pc sufió un falló y la culpable fue la fuente de poder, ahora tengo la defectuosa y he descubierto unos capacitores descompuestos. 

¿que se puede recuperar de alli?, me interesaría sacar algún transformador, etc. Bueno ustedes son los expertos por eso les pregunto, ¿se puede sscar algo como para modificar la velocidad de un motorcillo de 6V?

ahi les mando dos fotos para ver que se puede rescatar, 

saludos muchachos, y felicidades por este gran foro


----------



## gabrielg (Mar 4, 2008)

Recupera los diodos, los transistores, LOS DISIPADORES, los transformadores (si bien no son del tipo común, pueden servir para otras cosas).


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ademas puedes sacar las bobinas o bien los nucleos de ferrita!  Para controlar un mortocillo de 6volt, puedes emplear un TIP41 y un pote de 5K


----------



## julio_carrasco (Mar 4, 2008)

y esos tip como los ubico entre las piezas de las fotos?


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 4, 2008)

Creo que los disipadores, las inductancias y el chasis son las cosas más importantes. Los integrados, transistores y diodos tambien valen pero debes revisar que esten funcionando bien antes de ponerlos en otra cosa.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 5, 2008)

No he visto ningun TIP en una fuente de PC.. pero si un par de transistores de potencia! Tendria que revisar el datasheet!


----------



## Guest (Abr 13, 2008)

recupera la fuente, cambia los dos capacitores grandes, se ven dañados, a simple vista estan abombados cambialos y prueba de nuevo la fuente,,


----------



## leop4 (Abr 13, 2008)

yo creo que deberias de arreglarla antes de  destruirla pero hace  lo que quieras, yo tengo un amigo bue un viejo que es re capo ,hace como no se cuantos años que esta en computacion y casi todos los dias le pido una fuente que no le ande y me la da. llego a mi casa y la reparo, casi siempre son los reguladores de voltage o los capacitores esta tenia 5 inchados y un regulador quemado se lo cambie y listo jejej,ya tengo 10 fuentes de pc y no se que voy a hacer...


----------



## Guest (Abr 13, 2008)

je je je je je  leop4, véndeselas de nuevo, a buen precio por supuesto


----------



## Manonline (Abr 13, 2008)

yo prefiero comprar una fuente nueva antes de meter mano sin saber y poder llegar a qemar la pc... una fuente de pc sale al rededor de U$S 25... y una pc unos U$S 300... yo desmantelaria toda la fuente jajaja ^^

Diodos grandes, diodos rapidos, disipadores, bobinados en ferrita, transformadores y cables... Los cables son bastante largos asi qe seguro sirven para algun proyecto...

suerte,
mano.


----------



## Guest (Abr 14, 2008)

manonline, la fuente se puede probar sin necesidad de conectarla a la pc

solo puenteas el cable verde con el negro luego la conectas a la red y le das "on"

aqui en Venezuela hasta las mujeres cuando te venden una fuente, para demostrarte que te estan vendiendo algo en buen estado realizan ésa operación.

tambien ya esta a la venta un dispositivo (supereconomico) que realiza ésa función


----------



## Manonline (Abr 14, 2008)

quien habla de probar una fuente?

yo hablo de un buen funcionamiento... me imagino qe las mujeres de venezuela no te conectan una fuente por 200 horas a maxima potencia...

y por lo visto, como me venis a decir eso, tampoco haces pruebas tan exhaustivas...

jaja qiero estar ahi cuando te hagan "funcionar" una fuente y la compres feliz... cuando te realmente te estan vendiendo un buzon 


pone a funcionar una fuente de alimentacion... no le apliques ninguna carga... aaaaaaah mira que bien anda... ahora aplicale una carga... cae la tension, se te qema todo de nuevo...

chau.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 25, 2009)

Ve a por los componentes grandes.
Transformadores, transistores y demás pueden serte muy útiles!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 25, 2009)

lenvas84 dijo:
			
		

> manonline, la fuente se puede probar sin necesidad de conectarla a la pc
> 
> solo puenteas el cable verde con el negro luego la conectas a la red y le das "on"
> 
> ...



¡Cuidado! eso era con las antiguas fuentes.
Actualmente las fuentes ATX llevan dispositivos electrónicos, y para arrancarla necesitan una señal en el único cable verde existente.


----------



## zopilote (Jun 25, 2009)

Despues de repararlas las testeo con dicroicos de 12V y de 6V para comprobar las fuente de PC.

Etolipoz


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jun 28, 2009)

Yo la uso en mi cuarto para varias cosas:

con los 3.3 Voltios cargo mi celular

con los +12 Voltios alimento mi ampolificador para IPOD usando el famoso amplificador del TDA 2003

con los +5 Voltios alimento mi reloj usando los displays y el 555...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 1, 2009)

...Y no os olvideis de quitar los cables de colores, muy útiles para conexiones


----------



## jorger (Jul 18, 2009)

Si te gusta el tema de hacer mini ''fuentes switching'' de alto voltaje    ,puedes usar los transformadores y los transistores de potencia que veas por ahi jeje .Un consejo para sacar los transformadores:Hazlo con mucha paciencia y precaución,que los carretes que tienen son muy frágiles y a la mínima se parten  :evil: .Y lo mismo te digo con las ferritas,no las fuerces por nada del mundo (es un decir).
Saca también algún integrado que te interese,resistencias,diodos,condensadores,etc...lo que se te ocurra
Un saludo


----------



## Chatovik (Jul 21, 2009)

Hola a todos,,,   tampoco olvidar los reguladores de voltaje con su capacitor de filtrado adjunto,,,, son muy utiles para gran variedad de circuitos de prueba, proyectos, y para el taller en gral..

Pero TAmbien estoy de acuerdo en lo posible dejarla funcionando,,,, si los repuestos se consiguen a bajo costo,,,,
En si la fuente funcionando es muy ,, pero muy util en un taller de electronica,,,, Yo tengo una funcionando,,, y con con los 3,3 volt alimento una pequeña radio en el taller, e incluso alimento para prueba auto radios,  son ideales tambien para amplificador de audio ...... Lo unico en contra es q no es regulable ,,, pero igual es util con sus voltajes fijos...
 Eso si, A no exederse en la corriente brindada por la misma,,,,.-
saludos.-


----------



## Fabius (Jul 21, 2009)

que tal, yo tenia una fuente de 200W conectada a un protoboard y al conectar el cable de corriente creo que movi algo, estoy casi seguro que un led que tenia a 12V con la pata de masa toco la pista de 5V. Empezo a salir el tipico olor a diodo quemado, y la fuente si bien hace el ruido cuando la enciendo y apago, no tiene corriente. Por lo que pude ver, uno de los diodos del puente rectificador esta quemado.

Me interesaria poder recuperar la fuente, que mas se pudo haber quemado en el caso de haber causado un corto entre 12V y 5V? porque por lo que pude revisar en las conexiónes lo unico "flojo" era ese led tocando la pista de 5V. Lo mas comico es que el led aun enciende. El fusible esta bien. mañana con mas tiempo seguire probando otros componentes


----------



## Chatovik (Jul 22, 2009)

Mis saludos colegas,,, Fabius,,, quemarse? pudo quemarse cualquier cosa,,, pero yo empezaria sustituyendo ese diodo quemado antes que nada,,, y la enchufarla en la Serie 100 a 75 w (importante) para verificar consumo de la misma. De ahi en adelante ver si entrega los voltajes en la salida sin carga.-
Saludos.-


----------



## vientozonda (Ago 30, 2009)

Hola a todos, yo la repararía; de hecho por estos lados me dedico a eso y cambiando todo lo necesario quedan bien, además siempre es bueno tener unas fuentes por ahí funcionando sobre todo si trabajas en reparación.


----------

